# How do you stop/reduce moisture/condensation in your trailer



## wrs (Jan 18, 2010)

This winter our aluminum trailer has been "sweating" in the tack compartment & in the horse area - alot. :arg! The manufacturer said it was the weather & a thin metal such as aluminum will do that with severe weather changes. Was wondering if anyone was also experiencing this problem or anyone had any suggestions on how to fix it? This is a first time for us. We've had 2 other aluminum trailers & have never had this problem before.

Thank you!


----------



## bevann (Jan 18, 2010)

There is a great product called Damp Rid .You can get starter kit at hardware stores.Round container to put crystals in to absorb moisture.You just dump water out and refill.I have used it in my trailer and it works great.You just get more refills of crystals and keep doing it.good luck.


----------



## Humhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it insulated? If not, that should help.


----------



## Becky (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you keep windows and vents cracked? That has always worked with mine.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmmm, have never had that issue with our aluminum trailers. Does yours have an insulated roof? Maybe that's the difference. I do keep vents and windows cracked just a hair. We never empty the tack compartment.......lots of show stuff just lives in there. Would be quite a mess if it got damp and moldy!

Charlotte


----------



## wrs (Jan 19, 2010)

*bevann* - Thanks for the suggestion. We'll try & find Damp Rid.

*Humhill & Charlotte & Becky* - The roof is insulated, the walls are not insulated in the tack compartment. We'll never get another one without it being fully insulated.

*Becky* - We've kept the vents & windows open. But you & a few others we've talked to have said the magic word "cracked". So we're doing that now. Yes, it's quite a mess. We've had to remove most of the stuff in there. We had a show halter we use with our therapy horse when he visits the nursing homes. It spent years in the other 2 trailers with no problems. My husband pulled it out the other day, it's covered with mold. Needless to say I wasn't happy.

We really appreciate everyones response so far. Thank you!


----------

